
Apple Can Afford to Mess with Annoying, Snoopy Ads–And at WWDC, It Did - anjalik
https://www.fastcompany.com/40428481/apple-can-afford-to-mess-with-annoying-snoopy-ads-and-at-wwdc-it-did
======
Isamu
The article talks about Safari Reader Mode as if it is about ads, but man, I
HAVE to use it just to READ GODDAMN WEBSITES ON MOBILE.

The problems with mobile versions of sites are just to many to enumerate, and
we just want to be able to read what's there, and maybe (if it's not asking
too much) be able to interact a bit.

The too-hard-to-read text, the glacier-speed loading, the jumping text (due to
late-loading images or ads) the craziness, what is it all for?

~~~
real-hacker
This is a poorly written post. The title is referring to the stop-ad-tracking
feature, but the text is mostly about 'reader mode'.

------
real-hacker
I wouldn't be surprised if the feature of 'blocking snoopy ads' become a
browser standard. And considering Chrome + Safari take a majority of browser
market share, this feature, basically, is a death sentence to all the Internet
ad companies. Of course, Google will be fine.

~~~
majewsky
Like when popup blocking became a standard browser feature around a decade
ago?

~~~
real-hacker
This is different from the popup in nature. A lot of ads rely on cookie
tracking to target users, this feature makes tracking almost impossible, and
ads without targeting have much less value. Are you suggesting internet ads
will invent new ways to track users?

~~~
majewsky
I hope not. :D

But until now, data miners have always found some way to work around the
restrictions that browsers imposed. (Though, admittedly, an adblocker is the
toughest such restriction.)

